# HC High School dubs



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Got ourselves a nice little row, everybody is there except Tyler who has a black R32


















































































Not bad for a small school. 

Black GLI- Me
Blue R32- Chris
Black Jetta VR6- Dan
Red Jetta- Lucas P
White Rado G60- Lucas R
Black R32- Tyler (not pictured)
Yellow MK3 GTI- Ben (not pictured)


----------



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah kid works hard. He has already launched two very successful websites, and he is only 18. Sort of a prodigy type, ya know


----------



## WiseDubbinVR (Jan 14, 2006)

nice start...I had a golf 2.slow in high school!


----------



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

thanks


----------



## static-psi (Jan 19, 2009)

very cool. My high school car was a handy down 97 gti from my dad who owned it from new


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

In high school I had a 1978 Ford Thunderbird in dark brown with a vinyl roof. SOld it and wnt to a 1986 Hyundai Stellar, which I proceeded to roll down a mountain.



Your cars are much cooler. :thumbup:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

> wnt to a 1986 Hyundai Stellar, which I proceeded to roll down a mountain.


You, sir, have excellent taste. :laugh:


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*dubs in high school*

I wish there were other dubbers in my school. I'm all alone and then there's a couple riced out civics


----------



## iamsuperdan (Aug 9, 2001)

Boogety Boogety said:


> You, sir, have excellent taste. :laugh:


In hindsight, it was a solid decision. :thumbup: At the time, not so much. :banghead:


----------



## swimming1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Appreciate everyones positive comments, I had the same thread on MIVE (michigan vw enthusiasts) it was locked right away, haters.


----------



## PAFirefighter49 (Nov 12, 2010)

I NEEEEEEED that sticker of the VW guy throwing Honda in the trash (only in blue to match my car!)


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

I had a slammed Honda when I was in High School, Then I notice everyone was getting them. So I was like F that, I'm getting something I don't see much over, The good ol VDub.


----------



## Lucasp42 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice man, id say they all look good. Red 2.slow haha


----------



## MANGL3R (Nov 13, 2010)

VR6lover27 said:


> I wish there were other dubbers in my school. I'm all alone and then there's a couple riced out civics


Make fried rice out of them :thumbup::beer:


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

Nice man. Very lucky to have some dubbers in your school. im the only vw enthusiast in my entire town. seriously theres my mk4 and some other mk3 golf- and thats its for a good 10-15mile radius. 
 keep it alive man. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gtimk400 (Oct 28, 2008)

they just dont know you guys are bitches on vortex lol jk


----------



## boca_stig (Nov 24, 2010)

at my high school theres probably 17 dubs haha, but only 3 kids who actually part of the culture, and coincidentally there the three with manuals, one has a nice jetta sitting on vmr v710's, theres another girl with a mk5 gti, and me


----------



## Edub97 (Oct 25, 2009)

*love the dubs*

Looking good man, i love your GLI, and ofcourse Chris's R. Cant wait to come home to check them out again and show off the new whip a little.


----------



## enjoi6584 (Oct 18, 2010)

i wish i went to that hs


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Must be nice. :thumbup::thumbup:

I drove, and am still driving, a 1994 Honda Civic in high school.


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

PSU said:


> Must be nice. :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> I drove, and am still driving, a 1994 Honda Civic in high school.


:facepalm: Public Transport plz.


----------



## CheriFriend (Dec 18, 2009)

nice! my first car in high school was a 2005 4runner, but had to upgrate to 20AE Jazz blue =)


----------



## mtb4life7701 (Dec 30, 2009)

I doubt he can afford an r32 in high school, unless his parents are flippin the bill. props to the corrado


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

heck yeah the corrado's sweet work in progress...ha


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats really cool man! I think i was the only Vw guy in my hs

Had some friends with other old cars though:laugh:


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

i wish i had an R in highschool, dam i just graduated actually a year ago haha good stuff guys :thumbup:


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

i kicked everybody's ass in high school w/ my '78 scirocco.


----------



## scottymk4vr6 (Mar 4, 2010)

I drove a nissan Sentra in high school, and always drooled over my buddies mk4 VR . then i got one


----------



## 12vpassat (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm the only one at my HS that is into the dub culture...Driving a b4 glx on coils and long beaches...trying to convert my ricer friends, and a kid with a REALLY CLEAN b5.5 V6 4Motion


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

volksturbogti said:


> must be nice to have an r32 in high school i drove a mk2 s**t box


I drove my Nike's in HS....


----------



## The Only Name Left (Apr 20, 2006)

swimming1 said:


> Yeah kid works hard. He has already launched two very successful websites, and he is only 18. Sort of a prodigy type, ya know


Sorry, that type of hype annoys the **** out of me. If he was a prodigy type he wouldn't still be in high school at 18. Anyone can start a website when you live at home with your parents, its really not that hard, I've been a part of and started at least 4 websites that have had in the thousands of unique hits a day. Where are they now? Long gone. Don't let his (or his parents) wealth blind you, take a look and see where he is when he is 28.


----------



## MyJettasNoJet914 (May 24, 2010)

The Only Name Left said:


> Sorry, that type of hype annoys the **** out of me. If he was a prodigy type he wouldn't still be in high school at 18. Anyone can start a website when you live at home with your parents, its really not that hard, I've been a part of and started at least 4 websites that have had in the thousands of unique hits a day. Where are they now? Long gone. Don't let his (or his parents) wealth blind you, take a look and see where he is when he is 28.


THE FUK? u some sort of politician or preacher? just cause you failed in life doesnt mean every1 else has to. :laugh: go see a psychiatrist dude!:screwy:


----------



## itztwinkie (Dec 14, 2010)

Wish i Had more dubbers in my school got 1 mk3 gti vr6 and a couple mk5's in my school and a cobalt and mustangs no1 knows how to appreciate a good volkswagen


----------



## Down_N_Out (Jan 19, 2011)

I am the only one with a Mk4 at my school. but owell I prefer to stand out a bit in a good way that is. But in all honesty everyone that drives Mk4s where I live is either...
A) Old..65+
B) A Chick..but hey she must have good taste 
C) Or just awesome...like me :facepalm: lol


----------



## Vr6>1.8t! (Feb 9, 2011)

Wish mommy and daddy paid for my Car back in high school


----------



## veedubbinn (Jan 25, 2009)

Age does not mean anything, Im 18 a senior in HS i own a fully built freshly painted all euro mk3 jetta vrt slammed on RS', No my parents do not pay for it nor is hard to own a nice car at 18 when you have a full time job or some kind of good income.

Oh, and its me and two other vw's, Just two stock GLI's though.


----------



## justin.mckinnon (Sep 14, 2008)

*High School Ride*

I had a sweet ass 88 Astro Van :laugh: in High School. I had it slammed to the ground w/ some hooker headers and flowmasters. That thing was TITS!! Had soooo much fun in that in High School.....


----------



## Down_N_Out (Jan 19, 2011)

justin.mckinnon said:


> I had a sweet ass 88 Astro Van :laugh: in High School. I had it slammed to the ground w/ some hooker headers and flowmasters. That thing was TITS!! Had soooo much fun in that in High School.....












you must have been popular :laugh:


----------



## vdubinteriors (May 31, 2010)

mtb4life7701 said:


> I doubt he can afford an r32 in high school, unless his parents are flippin the bill. props to the corrado


Well I bought it with my own money, took a loan out, still owe about 2k on it but it is what it is.


----------



## vdubinteriors (May 31, 2010)

The Only Name Left said:


> Sorry, that type of hype annoys the **** out of me. If he was a prodigy type he wouldn't still be in high school at 18. Anyone can start a website when you live at home with your parents, its really not that hard, I've been a part of and started at least 4 websites that have had in the thousands of unique hits a day. Where are they now? Long gone. Don't let his (or his parents) wealth blind you, take a look and see where he is when he is 28.


Yes anyone can start a website or business but can everyone make one successful? I am not going to argue with you on how I got my $$ and where I will be when I am 28 because frankly I am not out to prove to you that I will make it because I know I will and I don't really care about arguing over the truth.



MyJettasNoJet914 said:


> THE FUK? u some sort of politician or preacher? just cause you failed in life doesnt mean every1 else has to. :laugh: go see a psychiatrist dude!:screwy:


Word


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

must be nice, i rode the bus. hah


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

those two kids on the left should have saved the money for coils instead of those headlights


----------



## vdubinteriors (May 31, 2010)

Ewinkdub04 said:


> those two kids on the left should have saved the money for coils instead of those headlights


They picked them up at a local salvage yard for about 30 bucks for the pair.


----------

